# Weber Grill Hunting on Craigslist- A Field Guide



## omega 3 (May 29, 2014)

Craigslist is a great place to pick up used Weber kettle grills for cheap. However, folks selling them often don't include the specs, i.e. 18.5" or 22.5" models. I've developed this Weber kettle "field guide" that includes the important field marks to differentiate the two models. It's basically a time saver so that you don't have to send messages and make phone calls if you're looking for a certain model. If anybody finds any errors with this, then please post.

Happy shopping!

Myles













18.5%22 Side.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 29, 2014


















18.5%22 top.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 29, 2014


















18.5%22 top 2.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 29, 2014


















22.5%22 side.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 29, 2014


















22.5%22 top.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 29, 2014


















22.5%22 top 2.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 29, 2014


----------



## hambone1950 (May 29, 2014)

Very helpful , thanks.Thumbs Up


----------



## smoking b (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the post! That should help a lot of people


----------



## omega 3 (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought I'd post this Craigslist ad because it contains so many false claims that people on this thread might appreciate.  Numerous errors in the ad. Is the seller intentionally selling snake oil, or does he have no clue?  However, I actually like this grill because it is truly vintage, wood handle on top and metal side handle, and looks like it's in good condition.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/app/4620898516.html

Here is the photo and text since the ad will eventually go away:  













00f0f_hVhQxGbb475_600x450.jpg



__ omega 3
__ Aug 20, 2014






_"The Weber One-Touch Gold 22-1/2 in. It is the biggest Weber Charcoal Kettle Grill. Weber gives the charcoal griller everything you need and more. 

Featuring a black color and a classic profile design, the Weber One-Touch Gold Charcoal, Kettle Grill is a great way to accomplish many outdoor cooking tasks. This grill helps deliver long-lasting use thanks to its porcelain enameled lid and bowl, aluminized steel cleaning system and rust-resistant aluminum legs. 397 sq. in.. Cooking surface offers space for cooking many of your favorite foods. These are Charcoal Grills, not propane gas, nor LPG nor CNG.

This unit is the Big Boy Weber Kettle and cooks like it did when new! Get it for a fraction of the cost!

Assembled dimension: 22.5 in. W x 25 in. D x 38.5 in. H
Heavy-gauge, porcelain-enameled lid and bowl help provide durability
Aluminized steel cleaning system for ease of use
Aluminum legs and ash catcher offer rust resistance
Two METAL-reinforced handles
Removable, high-capacity, aluminum ash catcher
WOOD-reinforced lid handle easy removability 
Made in the USA

Just one of these BBQ's (with tax) is over $150.00 at Home Depot!!!

See their website:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-On...Grill-in-Black-1351001/203597028#.UmQ10nfn_IU

The Weber name is synonymous for long lasting and durability!"_


----------

